# Holographic Instrument Cluster?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

This was brought up in another thread. Thought I would throw it out there for consideration. Any thoughts? Anybody have any more info on these holographic instruments this guy is developing?

http://electrek.co/2016/04/11/tesla-interior-designer-porsches-mission-e/

Dan


----------



## xxZULAxx (Apr 5, 2016)

oh man, if that was in tesla..


----------

